
Show HN: Price/Performance SEO Tool You Can See - screpy
https://screpy.com?ref=ycombinator
======
tekkertje
Looks interesting. One thing I found slightly confusing is that the Try Demo
button goes to Login, but doesn't show a direct way to signup.

~~~
screpy
Sorry for this issue. We will fix it as soon as possible.

You can log in to demo dashboard with

e-mail: demo@screpy.com Password: demodashboard

